# Renaissance Aruba hotel



## mariawolf (Jan 5, 2010)

We are staying there in the adults only section--reviews on Trip Advisor are pretty awful--anyone stayed there?? Any info/suggestions you can provide would be great--have never been to Aruba before and didn't really look at any other hotels as we got a really good rate due to a discount.


----------



## Nickfromct (Jan 5, 2010)

mariawolf said:


> We are staying there in the adults only section--reviews on Trip Advisor are pretty awful--anyone stayed there?? Any info/suggestions you can provide would be great--have never been to Aruba before and didn't really look at any other hotels as we got a really good rate due to a discount.



I stayed there before and I thought it was pretty decent. I'm also planning to stay there for a night in May. The private island is a nice feature. I enjoyed the pool at the hotel. The room was fine. The only thing I didn't like was the location which is downtown. During the day there plenty of shopping around, but after dark it gets a bit gnarly.  If you're willing to spend a few more bucks, any of the hotels in Palm beach are right on the beach. I've been successful via priceline getting a room at the Westin for well below published rates.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info--staying there for less than $80 a night and as far as going out at night doesn't bother me--the private island looks like it is pretty nice.


----------



## Nickfromct (Jan 5, 2010)

mariawolf said:


> Thanks for the info--staying there for less than $80 a night and as far as going out at night doesn't bother me--the private island looks like it is pretty nice.



How'd you get the $80 rate?


----------



## gmarine (Jan 5, 2010)

The adults only part of the resort is the hotel across the street from the Beach tower which houses the timeshare units and some hotel units. Its always been cheap because its across the street from the lagoon/main pools and in the center of town. 
The plus side is you are in Aruba and the private island is fantastic as is the pool/lagoon area of the beach tower.


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been to Aruba twice a year for the last 10 years.  Never stayed at the Renaissance, but I doubt that you could do better for the quality of accommodations in Aruba at the rate you are getting.  You are not on the beach but some enjoy the short boat ride to the private island which I understand is very nice.  There are several videos on YouTube that feature the Ren, put up by folks who stayed there and loved it.  

I am often at a loss to explain the negative reviews for some venues on Trip Advisor and sometimes think the reviewers must have very different expectations from me.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 5, 2010)

Nick--employee rate


----------



## Nickfromct (Jan 5, 2010)

mariawolf said:


> Nick--employee rate



Nice Perk, Maria.


----------



## Larry (Jan 6, 2010)

mariawolf said:


> We are staying there in the adults only section--reviews on Trip Advisor are pretty awful--anyone stayed there?? Any info/suggestions you can provide would be great--have never been to Aruba before and didn't really look at any other hotels as we got a really good rate due to a discount.



If you want a more detailed review check out my SIL's company website here;

http://www.oyster.com/aruba/hotels/renaissance-aruba-resort-and-casino/

These are unbiased professional reviews by travel journalists at Oyster.com. I will be going there January 15th staying at the timeshare and will be taking lots of pictures of the private island to be added to the pictures section. When are you going?


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks--review makes me feel a lot better. We are leaving January 30th for a week--it is our 40th wedding anniversary! Says free wifi but on the web site says wired internet in the room--hoping to put my I phone on airplane mode and just use the wifi--so hopefully it is free and works well.
Liked the photos on the review and the fact it looks like there is activity around that is walking distance--we usually travel to our timeshare at Harborside and never get a car so happy to see so much located walking distance.


----------



## Empty Nest (Jan 6, 2010)

*Beach is worth it!*

We stayed overnight at the Renaissance Aruba before going to the Surf Club for a week.   The Renaissance beach was a highlight of our week--well worth it.

It's a beautiful, private, secluded area with pink flamingos and colorful iguanas.   (You can watch them being fed.)   There is a very casual restaurant and some shops.  There were empty chairs everywhere, and I think one part is clothing optional--marked Adult Beach.

The crowded Surf Club beach and no-place-to-sit pool were a disappointing contrast.

The hotel itself was okay.  The fire alarm went off twice during the night.  We asked for and received an extra day pass to the beach to compensate for our lack of sleep.  You absolutely have to have a pass to get on the boat (in the hotel lobby) to get to the beach.

The hotel is a central point to explore downtown Aruba with tons of shops--high end and tacky.  It's all there.
Jolene


----------



## DVB42 (Jan 6, 2010)

We stayed at the timeshare portion of the Renaissance in May 08 for our 30 year anniversary. It was great. I prefer the location over that of the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club and Sea Club. Although the rooms at the Renaissance are not as large or nice the hotel is in the town and more convenient to good restaurants. And there are two excellent restaurants within the hotel. There is no beach on site at the Renaissance but the boat that takes you to the private island leaves directly from the hotel lobby. The island beach is very nice. There is both a family section and an adults only section on the beach.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks==what restaurants would you suggest at the hotel?? as we can even get a discount there!


----------



## DVB42 (Jan 7, 2010)

The restaurants we liked were:

LG Smith - onsite: the food, service, and atmosphere is excellent.
Aquarius - onsite: casual, we went on the night they served seafood. It is buffet format, but the food was very good.

Another place we liked was El Gaucho. It is several blocks away (walking distance). It is an Argentine restaurant.


----------



## LDT (Jan 7, 2010)

mariawolf said:


> Says free wifi but on the web site says wired internet in the room--hoping to put my I phone on airplane mode and just use the wifi--so hopefully it is free and works well.



If it is like the other Marriott properties it is wired.  We use a small portable wireless router and it works great with the iphone.  Get the app Truphone and use it to call home if need be.


----------



## DVB42 (Jan 8, 2010)

When we were there in May 08, there was no wireless capability in the rooms. The internet connection was wired.


----------



## kedler (Jan 8, 2010)

*Wifi*

We stay across the street in the Ocean Suites - for families - but we've roamed all around the adult side as its sort of built over/into an indoor mall. My husband likes the roof top pool. We love the whole Renaissance area and use the hotel for a night or two before or after our timeshare stay. The internet connection is wired in the rooms but there is some wifi in the lobby area. I never tried to use it so I can't say how it works. We had one of the best and most reasonable meals at a storefront restaurant in Orangestad within walking distance from the Renaissance Mall its called The Old Fisherman. Its an Aruban restaurant with reasonable prices and good local cornbread. We enjoyed our meal and can't wait to go back this summer.

Have a good trip!


----------



## Larry (Feb 4, 2010)

if you go to Starbucks you can get free internet connection. the price they wanted for connection in the room was way too high in my opinion.

We liked the resort especially the private island but the 1BR unit at the Ren was more like a Residence Inn and needs updated furniture decor. Kitchenette and bathroom have been updated and were nice, We were also pleasantly surprised by the pool area and swim up bar at the ocean suites as well as the man made beach including lots of palm trees for shade.

All in all will definitely return as we own a week 4 at LaCabana and this can give us two weeks back to back in Aruba one of our favorite Caribbean Islands. 

We had a great two weeks and can't wait to go back.


----------



## ngmaui (Feb 6, 2010)

DVB42 said:


> The restaurants we liked were:
> 
> LG Smith - onsite: the food, service, and atmosphere is excellent.
> Aquarius - onsite: casual, we went on the night they served seafood. It is buffet format, but the food was very good.
> ...



El Gaucho is amazing...my wife and I stayed at the Renaissance about 8 years ago and this dinner was amazing.  Really good steaks!


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 1, 2011)

*Renaissance Aruba Overview*

Resurrecting an old thread.

Renaissance Aruba Overview
*Two towers - One timeshare, one hotel
*Hotel is adults only (Marina Hotel)
#Guest room, 1 King or 2 Double, Limited view, Marina Hotel
#Island King, Guest room, 1 King, Island view, Marina Hotel
#Ocean King, Guest room, 1 King, Ocean facing view, Marina Hotel
#Executive Suite, 1 Bedroom Executive Suite, 1 King, Sofabed, Ocean facing view
#Ambassador Suite, 1 Bedroom Junior Suite, 1 King, Ocean facing view, Whirlpool
#Royal Suite, 1 Bedroom Penthouse Suite, 1 King, Ocean facing view, Marina Hotel​*Timeshare's are primarily 1br's (Ocean Suites)
#Island Suite, 1 Bedroom Suite, 1 King, Sofabed, Garden view, Ocean Suites
#Ocean Suite, 1 Bedroom Suite, 1 King, Sofabed, Ocean view, Ocean Suites, Balcony
#Presidential Suite, 2 Bedroom Presidential Suite, Ocean facing view, Low floor​*Casino attached to Marina Hotel
*Shopping mall attached to Marina Hotel
*Boat shuttle service to a private island
*Central location in downtown Oranjestad (no need for a rental car?)
*Lounge is for paid Marina Hotel guest (not a status benefit)
*Map of tower locations
*Complimentary on-site parking 
*Valet parking, fee: 5 USD daily

Please post an additional bullet-points and corrections

A few questions:
*Has anyone stayed in both the Marina Hotel & Ocean Suites?  Pro's & Con's?
*Need/desire for rental car?  
*Ease/use of Taxi's (just in town and exploring the island)?


----------

